# Antena G.P. para banda FM comercial



## tiago (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola a todos.

He montado algunas antenas ground plane para banda comercial de FM, pero todas de 1/4 de onda.
Me gustaria mucho que alguien me indicase cómo construir una de 1/2 onda. Creo que aquí ya se precisan bobinas de carga. ¿Es así?
A ver si me orientais un poco sobre como construir una antena de éste tipo. 

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Feb 18, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> He montado algunas antenas ground plane para banda comercial de FM, pero todas de 1/4 de onda.
> Me gustaria mucho que alguien me indicase cómo construir una de 1/2 onda. Creo que aquí ya se precisan bobinas de carga. ¿Es así?
> ...


quizás te ayude este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola Tiago, la paragüita (nombre que recibe por estos lados la antena ground plane), depende el ángulo de sus elementos radiables para su ajuste. La ringo de 5/8 de onda es un único elemento vertical, alimentado desde el extremo inferior por medio de un aro, cuyos extremos van uno a masa y el otro a la parte inferior de la antena. Luego el centro del conector va a alguna parte del aro, donde encuentres la menor reflejada. El aro generalmente mide cerca de 15cm de diámetro y los elementos del plano de tierra miden 1/4 de onda cada uno. El ajuste debe hacerse en un lugar despejado y con la antena completamente armada porque sin los radiales la reflejada no suele bajar de 2:1 o en el mejor de los casos 1,5:1.

En experiencia práctica, te puedo decir que un dipolo abierto parece rendir mejor que la ringo. De cualquier manera, nunca hay que descartar ningún tipo de antena ya que todas tienen características diferentes.

Qué tal una J-pole con planos de tierra?


----------



## tiago (Feb 19, 2012)

Isedr, gracias por el consejo, pero la Slim Jim ya la he experimentado.

Sin embargo la propuesta de DJ_Glenn no la he experimentado y me gustaria saber como se calcula una J pole con planos de tierra.  ¿Me puedes dar mas información al respecto?

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola Tiago, la antena J se calcula como la Slimjim. Los planos de tierra son cuatro ramas cortadas a 1/4 de onda cada una, dispuestos a 90º entre sí y a 90º resoecto del elemento vertical. El resultado final será una antena que irradie más cerca del suelo.

Como ves, en principio ahí tenes tu antena vertical de 1/2 longitud de onda, aunque su longitud total es de 3/4 de onda. Pese a la opinión contraria no puedo decir que el cuarto de onda inferior no irradia.

Después comenta como te ideaste el soporte para al mástil (si es lateral o inferior).



Lamentablemente no tengo cámara fotográfica para mostrar en detalle como hago el alimentador... adjunto foto de una de las slimjim que hago a ver si más o menos se entiende ya que vale tanto para la slimjim como para la J-Pole...


----------



## tiago (Feb 20, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola Tiago, la antena J se calcula como la Slimjim. Los planos de tierra son cuatro ramas cortadas a 1/4 de onda cada una, dispuestos a 90º entre sí y a 90º resoecto del elemento vertical. El resultado final será una antena que irradie más cerca del suelo.
> 
> Como ves, en principio ahí tenes tu antena vertical de 1/2 longitud de onda, aunque su longitud total es de 3/4 de onda. Pese a la opinión contraria no puedo decir que el cuarto de onda inferior no irradia.
> 
> ...



Me puedes hacer un dibujo de donde van colocados los radiales exactamente? ?En la curva inferior de la antena y soldados a ella?   

Saludos.

...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 22, 2012)

Más o menos sería como el dibujito... va aislado del cuerpo de la antena, pero obviamente a masa. Atento a que hay un diseño de una antena J dando vueltas por internet que aprovecha el soporte lateral para hacer las veces de alimentador... hace rato lo vi pero ahora lo estoy buscando y no lo encuentro (vaya uno a saber que criterio de búsqueda habré empleado en ese moemento).


----------



## tiago (Feb 22, 2012)

O sea que los sujeto al mastil metálico con algún aro para poder subirlos y bajarlos, de ese modo los podré adaptar a la impedancia adecuada ... ¿Te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 22, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola Tiago, la antena J se calcula como la Slimjim. Los planos de tierra son cuatro ramas cortadas a 1/4 de onda cada una, dispuestos a 90º entre sí y a 90º resoecto del elemento vertical. El resultado final será una antena que irradie más cerca del suelo.
> 
> Como ves, en principio ahí tenes tu antena vertical de 1/2 longitud de onda, aunque su longitud total es de 3/4 de onda. Pese a la opinión contraria no puedo decir que el cuarto de onda inferior no irradia.
> 
> ...



Que prolijidad colega ,ni que fuera salida de una fabrica,vayan mis mas sinceras felicitaciones.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## tiago (Feb 23, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Que prolijidad colega ,ni que fuera salida de una fabrica,vayan mis mas sinceras felicitaciones.
> 
> Saludos Atte El Griego.



DJ  Es el amo.


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon (Feb 23, 2012)

no sabia que existía esta cosa...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola elgriego, gracias por tu comentario... sinceramente esa antena (en realidad el alimentador y la ferretería de montaje) es el resultado de varias y varias y varias que he hecho... hasta que recién hoy salen más prolijas, más fáciles de ajustar y que admiten más potencia.

Los radiales pueden quedar fijos y sólo se variaría el punto de alimentación de la antena.


----------



## tiago (Mar 7, 2012)

OK ¿Que sección de tubo es aconsejable en este tipo de antenas para soportar 300 Watios?
He montado algunas J Pole, pero para 10 - 20 watios.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola tiago, la slimjim la hago con tubo de 3/8" por 1,5mm de espesor y para 300w generalmente meto dos con su enfase. Pero si queres un mayor margen de seguridad, como para que la antena no se ahogue, podes hacerla con tubo de 1/2" o de 5/8". Como al aumentar el diámetro será un poco más engorroso plegar el tubo, podes emplear un tubo de menor diámetro para la curva inferior (el de 1/2" suele entrar bien dentro del de 5/8"). Mirá: por ejemplo a la antena ringo de 5/8 L para fm le suelen meter 600w sin problemas y es una antena que tiene un conector SO239 y el elemento vertical es de 3/4" con punta extensible (5/8"), El tubo de 3/4 va metido en una pieza de grillon que hace de soporte y dieléctrico a la vez. La base de los radiales generalmente la hacen con unos pedacitos de tubo de 1/2" para encastrar en tubo de 5/8"... así que ahí tenes más o menos una idea de los materiales que por aca se emplean para ciertas potencias... ojo que quizas no sea tan así... ya que los dipolos abiertos yo los hago con tubo de 1/2" para el elemento exitado y a un sólo dipolo le han metido 300w sin presentar problemas.


----------



## LinP (Mar 14, 2012)

Sirio tiene un modelo en configuración J Pole con varillas de unos 16mm de diámetro que aguanta según el fabricante los 300w (conector SO239). Un autoconstruido con ese diámetro y unas buenas conexiones debería aguantar. 

Yo también tengo en mente hacerme uno pero tengo mis dudas si merece la pena el trabajo extra del J Pole ¿tanta diferencia hay en ganancia respecto a un dipolo tradicional?

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 14, 2012)

Personalmente, tengo una lucha constante con las antenas. Como no tengo analizador no puedo testearlas y subir a la azotea para cambiar y cambiar, al final agota terriblemente.

Confio plenamente en lo que DJ aconseja, ya que tiene sobrada experiencia, de todos modos me hago la misma pregunta que tú. Alguien nos lo aclarará.

Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Esto por ahi los ayuda, yo la arme con alambre galvaizado de 4 o 5 mm adentro de un caño de pvc (por un tema estetico, no queria recibir cargadas ) y a buena altura no note diferencia con una doble 5/8 que tenia prestada.
http://www.m0ukd.com/Calculators/Slim_Jim/index.php
Saludos
Edit me olvidaba, el ajuste se hace tal cual la pagina pero con la antena ya metida adentro del caño de pvc dejando solo afuera la parte de ajuste o una seccion ya que cambia un poco afuera del caño que adentro del caño.


----------



## tiago (Mar 17, 2012)

fredd2 dijo:


> Esto por ahi los ayuda, yo la arme con alambre galvaizado de 4 o 5 mm adentro de un caño de pvc (por un tema estetico, no queria recibir cargadas ) y a buena altura no note diferencia con una doble 5/8 que tenia prestada.
> http://www.m0ukd.com/Calculators/Slim_Jim/index.php
> Saludos
> Edit me olvidaba, el ajuste se hace tal cual la pagina pero con la antena ya metida adentro del caño de pvc dejando solo afuera la parte de ajuste o una seccion ya que cambia un poco afuera del caño que adentro del caño.



Pues ese dato de la doble 5/8 es importante, son antenas de mucha ganancia, yo las he tenido para 144 Mhz.

Dos cosas: lo del tubo o caño de PVC ¿Es para darle rigidez a la antena y protegerla?

¿Porque se ponen los radiales en 90º con la antena y en otros casos mas inclinados?(Paraguas)  ...Son cosas que nunca he tenido del todo claras. Por la impedancia no es, ya que yo las he tenido de los dos tipos para el mismo transmisor de linea de 52 Ohm.

Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola, lo del caño PVC es por un tema estetico no mas ya que era media fulera en alambre galvanizado, la gracia de la slim jim y la j pole es que no precisa radiales, el ajuste es poco critico, las medidas de "ancho" la podes variar y relativamente bastante ancho de banda, en fin tiene muchas virtudes.
Los radiales en las antena 1/4 de onda (paraguas) a medida que bajas los radiales baja la impedancia al igual que a un dipolo vertical lo vas cerrando en V invertida (no es lo mismo, pero para que se entienda) ya en media onda alimentada por un extremo hace falta algun medio para ajustar su alta Z por medio de bobinas resonantes, algunos expertos dicen que no son impresindibles radiales en 1/2, 5/8 o 7/8 ( y otros dicen que baja el angulo de disparo yo como no se simularlas me conformo con que funcionen , las 5/8 no es que tienen mayor ganancia la unica ventaja es que tienen un angulo menor de disparo con respecto a 1/4 o 1/2 con lo que se logra cubrir mayor distancia.
Ya en 5/8 la cosa se me complica ya que hay un circuito resonante y uno "resisitivo" que ajusta la impedancia al ser antenas no resonantes, pero no encuentro formulas para terminar de comprenderlas, a ojimetro las e echo funcionar, pero sin terminar de entenderlas repito.
Si buscas en internet hay una que se llama super j pole que son dos j una arriba de la otra que dicen que funciona mejor, pero no la probe, pero las J o la slim para nivel local andan excelente.
Saludos y mil disculpas por lo extenso del post, pero como sabras la antena es el 98% de la estacion y me parece bueno tocar estos temas que no se tocan tanto por aqui (me parece a mi no mas).
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 17, 2012)

Si, la antena es a una estación como son los altavoces a un equipo de sonido, eso está claro. Los post extensos y bien planteados, como el tuyo, aclaran mas cosas que los cortos. Por eso no debes de pedir disculpas. 

A ver si tengo tiempo un dia de ponerme manos a la obra sobre escribir un tutorial que trate acerca del uso de bobinas de carga en antenas.

Yo lo que busco es un angulo de radiación bajo, ya que para la radiodifusión es mucho mejor, como ya sabes. Pero bueno, supongo que lo de los radiales (inclinación) nunca terminaré de entenderlo del todo, yo he transmitido con antenas de radiales inclinados y de radiales en 90º para la misma linea de bajada, no se de que forma se compensa, pero las dos daban 1'5 de ROE para el mismo equipo transmisor y cable RG 58.

Bien, probaré a poner una J con radiales a ver si cubro bien una zona razonable, mi ciudad es muy densa de edificios y la altura media es de 8 plantas por edificio.

Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola, la J no te hace falta radiales, no le sumara ni restara nada, la J es una antena Zeppelin, pero al reves (en el dirigible estaba patas para arriba de como quedaria la J) con respeto a los radiales en 1/4 de onda si lo pones a 90º tenes esa impedancia que te da 1:5 si los bajas y el irradiante esta en resonancia queda 1:1 a la frecuencia que la cortes, muchas veces confundimos resonancia con impedancia y el que no tenga la impedancia que nececitamos no es que no este resonando.Si buscas un angulo bajo con una antena omnidireccional vas a tener que caer en una 5/8 o 7/8 aunque yo e notado diferencia alguna, me daban los mismos reportes de señal con una y otra antena (siempre hablando de VHF) en HF cambia un poquito, pero tambien depende de las condiciones, la hora y algunas pavadas mas.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 18, 2012)

No, no. No se trata de sumar ni restar. los radiales simplemente los añadiria para obtener un angulo de radiación mas bajo, para acercar el Zeppelin mas al suelo. Si es que funciona así el asunto. Prefiero limitar el alcance y rellenar mejor las zonas cercanas.

Saludos.


----------



## LinP (Mar 18, 2012)

Hace tiempo adquirí una 1/4 de onda de Sirio (GP88-108) y no me gustó el rendimiento, un simple dipolo autoconstruido tiraba mucho más, aquí lo suyo sería montar como mínimo un par de dipolos enfasados, seguramente cubrirías mejor esas zonas oscuras, por no hablar del aumento de ganancia.  

Lo que no entiendo es lo de las bobinas de carga, actualmente tengo montado un dipolo con un par de varillas de unos 70cm aprox., ambas separadas unos 5cm y el ROE no sube de 1:1 en la frecuencia para la que ha sido ajustada (aunque no debe tener ni 2Mhz de ancho de banda). Aunque ahora me surgen dudas con el tema de la resonancia y la impedancia.  

Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 18, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> No, no. No se trata de sumar ni restar. los radiales simplemente los añadiria para obtener un angulo de radiación mas bajo, para acercar el Zeppelin mas al suelo. Si es que funciona así el asunto. Prefiero limitar el alcance y rellenar mejor las zonas cercanas.
> 
> Saludos.



No le hace falta radiales, no se que antenerio tenes en estos momentos pero siempre habra zonas de silencio, eso es inevitable, como te dijo el otro muchacho podes enfazar dipolos o subir potencia.Vale aclarar que tambien depende de que alturas tengas desde el suelo (si esta en una terraza la altura se cuenta desde el piso de la terraza misma no desde la calle a la terraza, aunque toda altura suma) y lo despejado que este esta, pero con 1 onda completa de altura seria lo ideal, si te das mañas hay algunos programas para simular las antenas que son bastante precisos.Otro punto a tener en cuenta es que muchas veces el bajar el angulo de disparo es que "sigue de largo" y entre medio bajas la señal.En las cercanias tengo un muchacho que tiene una cuadracubica que lo escuchan de todos lados pero yo lo escucho bajito bajito (en hf) y con una paraguita a medio terminar lo escucho como si fuera mi vecino y es por eso mismo, la cuad sigue de largo y no es que no llegue aca.
LinP muchas veces la antena ideal es la que mejor nos funciona, es prueba y error el que te funcione a vos perfectamente en una de esas a mi me da resultados horribles, un dipolo de 1/2 es una antena que para mi es excelente, tiene las tres B (bueno bonito y barato) lo bueno es que "escucha y grita bien para adelante y para atras, pero pero para los costados es un poco sordo y media muda", pero tiene un coste beneficio excelente.
Con respecto a resonancia e impedancia el mejor caso es el hilo largo, suponiendo que tenga varias ondas de la frecuencia mas baja, este resuena desde la mas baja hasta la mas alta perfectamente pero tiene una impedancia muy alta para los equipos modernos, unos supuestos 450ohms, por eso se suele usar un balun 9:1, 9x50=450 o un transmatch para ajustar la impedancia, esto ultimo es lo mejor ya que no presenta en toda frecuencia esa impedancia y podemos hacer un ajuste fino.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 20, 2012)

OK, en vacaciones me dedicaré a ello, gracias por los consejos.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola, revivo este tema para mostrar una antenita que hice hace poco. Es bastante simple: elemento vertical cortado a 3/4 de onda y radiales de 1/4 de onda cada uno.

En total usé 16 tornillos. Ocho de estos tornillos soportan el elemento vertical. Todos son prisioneros, salvo los dos que van en el angulito del conector... esos son pasantes.

Los radiales en realidad son dos tubos cortados a 1/2 L, de ahí que cada rama al final tenga 1/4 L. El tubito del gamma no lo medí, pero no fue necesario recortarlo ni nada. Resultó muy fácil obtener roe 1:1.

Usé tubo de 3/8" y el elemento vertical se soporta perfectamente bien. Aclaro que esta antena la hice para 146 mhz. Para la banda de 88 a 108 mhz tal vez haya que emplear tubo de 1/2" o 5/8".


----------

